# Fish Identification



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

Any help with what type of fish this is? I'm so used to fishing freshwater that when I do fish saltwater I have a bit of trouble identifying what I'm catching! Some sort of jack? Thanks!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

From that spot on the gill plate I would say baby Jack.


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

Jack what? Crevalle, Horse-Eye, Blue Runner? There are a few more jack species that carry that spot. A little large pic might help with details. Looks like Shrimp Fishbites for bait?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

pretty sure thats a blue runner


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

Lophius said:


> Jack what? Crevalle, Horse-Eye, Blue Runner? There are a few more jack species that carry that spot. A little large pic might help with details. Looks like Shrimp Fishbites for bait?


That's right! The green shrimp fish bites. Yea I figured it was a jack but not sure of the specific species.


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

Vinnx, blue runner was along my thinking but Pods baby reference had me realize I've not seen a junior crevalle which would have similar top colors and the stronger lateral line here thus my desire to see a larger pic for more detail.


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

Lophius said:


> Vinnx, blue runner was along my thinking but Pods baby reference had me realize I've not seen a junior crevalle which would have similar top colors and the stronger lateral line here thus my desire to see a larger pic for more detail.


After you click on the image to open it, click or double click on it again and it will open again as a bigger image. Or you can right click on the image and click open in new window or something to that extent. I think you guys are right about the blue runner though!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Seeing it blown up now there is no dark spot on the pec. Looks like a blue runner. Mind you, the Jacks I am most familiar with are the Pompano and the Daniels.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I've caught my share of small Jack Crevalles, that's not one. They normally look like the one below, slightly broader, rounder face and yellow tails. Blue Runners are generally more torpedo shape, and darker like the one in the pic. 

http://www.lafishmag.com/images/82502d.jpg


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Bluerunner. I caught a couple offshore this year in SC that looked just like the picture.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Definitely a Blue Runner . . .


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

yep Blue Runner


----------

